# Adding length to side check



## Fanch (May 9, 2010)

Since its a requirement in the breed rings to drive with a check, I attached one to my beginner driver so he could get use to it(we have an upcoming show in 2 weeks.) I found it was much too short, to the point that it raised the back part of his saddle up, so I want to add some lengt; but am unsure of how.

I thought I would ask all you drivers if you have any ideas?

Heres a link to a picture of the check I have now:

http://s218.photobucket.com/albums/cc111/Supernova_92/?action=view&current=HPIM1700.jpg


----------



## Renee (May 9, 2010)

You could add a loop of black shoe string to both ends of the bit and snap the sidecheck to the loops. Wouldn't look too great, but would serve the purpose.


----------



## Katiean (May 9, 2010)

Try a pony side check.


----------



## R Whiteman (May 9, 2010)

You could add a loop of black shoe string to both ends of the bit and snap the sidecheck to the loops. Wouldn't look too great, but would serve the purpose.

Or you could tie the black shoe string to the "saddle" end of the check. It would be hidden a little better there. We drive in CDE where checks are not allowed past training level, so all our horses are started without one. One thing that works for us ( taken from a good friend) is to go to the fabric store and fine a suitable piece of elastic, like that used on narrow black bungee cords and attach the loops and snaps from your original check to the elastic. It looks like the a standard corded check, but gives nicely so the horse doesn't feel restricted. Your horse will be carrying himself by way of his training to do so, not leaning on the check expecting it to hold him up. You can then make it any length you wish it to be. We've found that many of the checks on mini bridles are way to short, especially for the "B" size horse.

Dorothy


----------



## disneyhorse (May 9, 2010)

I always lengthen my checks by lengthening the part that attaches to the waterhook (the "metal saddle thingy the check attaches to"). Sometimes if I only need a couple of inches, I will use a double-ended snap. Using cord/shoelace/piece of clothesline as a loop works, too. As my horse gets more competent and strong, I will start taking off my "extras."

I don't know if you can see it on this picture, but my horse has a double sided snap here. It adds some length, although in this case it's to attach the leather loop to the metal surcingle ring. But attaches to a waterhook just the same.

Andrea


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (May 9, 2010)

I gave up and custom-ordered one that was long enough to fit Kody the way I wanted for Western Country Pleasure. I really want to use the elastic idea but was having trouble finding black in my local stores. Guess I'll have to look harder!

Leia


----------



## squeaky (May 10, 2010)

So I want to make an elastic side check but am unsure on how to do it. Do I just do a loop of it with the round corded bungee and attach it to the side check and to the waterhook (like what Andrea did with the double ended snap)? Can someone post a picture of it as I am not getting it no matter how many times I read the post

Thanks,

Amanda


----------



## disneyhorse (May 10, 2010)

Yes, you are going to take a THICK piece of elastic...sew one loop around the end of the leather you have that normally attaches to the overcheck, leave however long you want, and then at the end sew another loop that will hook over your overcheck.

Andrea


----------

